# Any specific reason why I can't go back 12 hours?



## mosh in bed (Apr 27, 2006)

I don't know if this is specific to the R15 as I didn't get to play around with the D11 when I had it (and I never watch TV in the other rooms)...

I know the red button is supposed to "jump back 12 hours" but mine won't even go back 1/2 an hour on the guide. Is there a specific reason the button doesn't work or why we can't search backwards?


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

mosh in bed said:


> I don't know if this is specific to the R15 as I didn't get to play around with the D11 when I had it (and I never watch TV in the other rooms)...
> 
> I know the red button is supposed to "jump back 12 hours" but mine won't even go back 1/2 an hour on the guide. Is there a specific reason the button doesn't work or why we can't search backwards?


The R15 doesn't go back beyond the current time. If you jump ahead in the guide you could use the red button to go back again.


----------



## mosh in bed (Apr 27, 2006)

That sucks. The red button is a tease.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Very few people have a desire or need to look at what was on earlier in the day, or yesterday. For the purpose of a DVR, having a guide history really doesn't serve a purpose. There is no way you could watch or record a program that is already over.

As far as the red button being a tease - hardly. If you scroll forward in the guide, perhaps several days, looking for something specific, it is handy to be able to scroll back 12 hours at a time also.

By the way, the D11 works the same way, except it only has a 3 day guide, not a 2 week guide.

Carl


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

The H20 also works in this fashion, with up to 7 days worth of guide data...


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

There's also the issue of how much guide data do you want to keep vs. the space requirements to keep it.


----------



## mosh in bed (Apr 27, 2006)

qwerty said:


> There's also the issue of how much guide data do you want to keep vs. the space requirements to keep it.


I'd say that same day's worth of data. I guess the hard drive would need to be a bit bigger (not too much). I just found out how inconvenient it is when I tried looking back for an episode of House I missed that same day and couldn't... even when I went to tvguide.com it wouldn't show up but supposedly it aired and I was just like ahhhh why didn't it record! So decided to ask...


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Very few people have a desire or need to look at what was on earlier in the day, or yesterday. For the purpose of a DVR, having a guide history really doesn't serve a purpose. There is no way you could watch or record a program that is already over.


I had that desire last night. I went to go to bed and turned on the R15 in the bedroom and got a blue screen with the black live TV window. The R15 didn't respond to any commands so I had to reset the unit. When It came back up there were no recordings for Sunday night (Simpons, Family Guy, etc). I went to check history and there was nothing there, not even a cancel or show not schuduled. It would have been nice to be able to go back and look at the last 12 to see if they where on or not. Now once they fix history and prevent the R15 from locking up, I'll really have no reason to check the last 12 hrs.

Luckly, I have most of my Sunday programs mirrored on one of my other R15's and the HR10-250 so I can go check later to see if they did or didn't air.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I had that desire last night. I went to go to bed and turned on the R15 in the bedroom and got a blue screen with the black live TV window. The R15 didn't respond to any commands so I had to reset the unit. When It came back up there were no recordings for Sunday night (Simpons, Family Guy, etc). I went to check history and there was nothing there, not even a cancel or show not schuduled. It would have been nice to be able to go back and look at the last 12 to see if they where on or not. Now once they fix history and prevent the R15 from locking up, I'll really have no reason to check the last 12 hrs.
> 
> Luckly, I have most of my Sunday programs mirrored on one of my other R15's and the HR10-250 so I can go check later to see if they did or didn't air.


Yes, I have looked back on the HR-DVR40 on a regular basis to see why somthing didn't record, or just for various bits of information. I do miss that on the R15


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

psweig said:


> Yes, I have looked back on the HR-DVR40 on a regular basis to see why somthing didn't record, or just for various bits of information. I do miss that on the R15


I do it fairly often on my DTiVos, too. That needs to be fixed. Not as urgently as most things, of course, but it needs to be fixed.


----------

